# New ECU vs old CADPAT?



## JFM (7 Apr 2013)

Anybody have a side by side picture of the new ECU uniform along side the old CADPAT? Non-military here and I've never seen either in real life. Would really like to see the visual differences (other than the collar)


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2013)

Reply #576 of this thread: Improved Combat Uniform.  In the "Uniform" subforum, oddly enough.


----------

